# To all the moms, Happy Mothers Day!



## Silver (10/5/15)

This goes to all the moms in the ECIGS SA "family"

Wishing you a happy mothers day.
May your day be filled with lots of spoiling

Wishing all the moms well - you are all very special!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Duchess (10/5/15)

My very first Mothers Day, so blessed with my little baby girl! Only 24 days old and already has me wrapped around her finger!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Duchess (10/5/15)

I just have to brag, my little angel!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/5/15)

Wow, your baby is just so cute !
Awesome photo
Happy mothers day @Duchess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/5/15)

Oh that little angel is just too beautiful!

I have two little girlies. So im also surrounded by pink everything

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Duchess (10/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh that little angel is just too beautiful!
> 
> I have two little girlie. So im also surrounded by pink everything


Such a great colour!!! Haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/5/15)

And happy mothers day to all the precious mums!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/5/15)

Yes, a happy Mother's Day to all. 
She is too cute, @Duchess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duchess (10/5/15)

Looks just like her daddy @VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (10/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (10/5/15)

Happy mothers day to all the moms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (10/5/15)

Thank you, and happy mothers day to all the mommy's !! 

And I must brag two, here is my angels,

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/5/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you, and happy mothers day to all the mommy's !!
> 
> And I must brag two, here is my angels,
> 
> ...



Beautiful


----------

